# Simple proj, Small metric tap/drill index



## swatson144 (Jul 21, 2012)

Cool and rainy today so I got another few hours in the shop. 

One of my major nags has been you can't really find a decent small metric tap/drill organizers around the USA. There is always something I don't like IE they start at 3mm or they are just slam junk like Dubro's hobby stuff and only good for chasing threads or taping AL.  Today I made an attempt to solve this problem.

It has facility for tap drills, taps, and through drills in a package that meets my needs with a little room to add more if needed.

Top row is through drills.
middle row is drilled with the through drill (major diameter) to allow slipping the taps in thread down
bottom row is for the tap drills. 

I really need this rig. For example I knew I had a good 1.6mm drill but only found the cheap one which broke in the hole so I need to revisit that. Now at least I know what I am missing. Some of the sizes share a drill like 2.5mm is the same for a through drill, and a tap drill for 3mm. I decided to provide for both since there is no such thing as too many drills

The mtap.jpg has dimensions I hope can be followed. Mtap.pdf can be printed with no scaling and used as a template.

Steve


----------

